# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Plasbuisontsteking bij de man - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Plasbuisontsteking bij de man*

Een plasbuisontsteking is een ontsteking van het slijmvlies aan de binnenkant van de plasbuis. De plasbuis loopt vanaf de plasbuis tot aan de uitgang in de eikel. Meestal geeft dit een pijn en branderig gevoel. Ook kan er spontaan helder slijm of gelige pus uit de plasbuis komen. Er wordt dan ook wel gesproken over gonorroe.

*Ontstaan van een plasbuisontsteking*

Een plasbuisontsteking wordt meestal veroorzaakt door bacteriën zoals de chlamydia- en gonorroe-bacterie. Chlamydia en gonorroe zijn echte seksueel overdraagbare aandoeningen (SOA) en worden verkregen door onveilige seks met een besmette partner. De bacteriën nestelen zich in het slijmvlies van de plasbuis en veroorzaken vervolgens een ontsteking. De verschijnselen treden meestal binnen enkele dagen tot vijf weken na het onveilige seksuele contact op.

Niet altijd kan er een oorzaak van de plasbuisontsteking worden gevonden.

*Onderzoek bij het vermoeden van een plasbuisontsteking*

Komt er pus uit de plasbuis, dan is het eigenlijk meteen duidelijk: er is sprake van een ontsteking. Komt er geen pus of andere afwijkende afscheiding uit de plasbuis, dan kan de plasbuis van buitenaf leeggestreken worden. Komt er dan niks uit de plasbuis, dan moet de urine onderzocht worden. Dit moet dan eerst opgevangen worden in een schoon potje, dat u vervolgens inlevert bij uw arts. De uitslag van Urine-onderzoek is meestal binnen een dag bekend. Mocht er nader onderzoek nodig zijn, dan kan er ook een uitstrijkje van de plasbuis worden gemaakt. Dit gebeurt met een wattenstaafje, waarmee slijm en vocht wordt weggenomen bij het einde van de plasbuis. Dit wordt vervolgens op kweek gezet en na ongeveer is hiervan de uitslag bekend.

Zolang het niet uitgesloten is dat u een plasbuisontsteking heeft en zolang de oorzaak niet bekend is, bent u mogelijk besmettelijk. Het is daarom raadzaam om tijdens de onderzoeken geen onveilige seks te hebben. U kunt dan namelijk mogelijk anderen weer besmetten. Normaal, correct gebruik van een condoom is afdoende om de partner te beschermen.

*Behandeling van een plasbuisontsteking*

De behandeling van een plasbuisontsteking bestaat uit een antibiotica-kuur. Hiermee worden de bacteriën bestreden die de ontsteking veroorzaken. Je moet de hele kuur afmaken, ook al heb je tijdens de kuur misschien geen klachten meer.

Een plasbuisontsteking kun je meerdere keren oplopen. Iedere keer moet de ontsteking dan opnieuw behandeld worden.

*Wat te doen als een SOA / geslachtsziekte de oorzaak is?*

Als de plasbuisontsteking door een geslachtsziekte veroorzaakt is, moet je je sekspartners waarmee je de afgelopen 5 weken seks hebt gehad, waarschuwen. Zij kunnen zich dan ook laten behandelen tegen een mogelijke besmetting met een geslachtsziekte. Dit is van groot belang omdat de geslachtsziekte zich anders kan blijven verspreiden. Ook kun je dan zélf opnieuw besmet worden! 

_Bron: www.geslachtsziekte.nl_

----------

